# Found a sewing machine! :)



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

So.. As the title suggests, i found a sewing machine. I was tidying through the mess in my house, and stumbled accross it! Asked my mum about it and she says i can have it if i find the parts for it... So i went and found the parts! Haha. I got it all up and running, except from one thing.. The thread!  so im going to the shops tomorrow for some "practise fleece" and some thread so i can start on a hedgie bag . So.. I was just wondering if anyone had any basic sewing tips for me? Im a total novice.. Except some sewing work i did in highschool for a home economics project.. I really enjoyed it but the school's machine was pretty... Rubbish. So im hoping this one will be better and ill be able to create some lovely things for my future hoggy  

I found a basic pattern online, possibly from one of our forum members, so ill post pics of anything i come up with lol. They wont compare to any of the ones made by more experienced sewers, but they'll do the job and im looking at some loooovely fleece/flannel on amazon.. Who knows, i might start up a small business, for the UK members who cant afford shipping from america


----------

